# "Doe iets aan je kennis en hypocrisie!"



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Hi.  The sentence comes from the reader comments section of an article about the current wolf hunt up in Sweden (telegraaf.nl).  One commenter seems to berate some of the others for their negative commentary and finishes with:



> Doe iets aan je kennis en hypocrisie!


I don't know whether I should be looking at dictionary entries for *aandoen*, *doen aan*, *iets doen*, or something else, and the many meanings given for *aandoen* in various online dictionaries make it even more confusing.

Any help with this one would be appreciated.


----------



## Ktpo

Hey,

I'd translate it as : "Do something about your knowledge and hypocrisy"


----------



## Joannes

ergens iets aan doen = to do something about something
e.g. *ik kan er niets aan doen* 'I can't help it / I can't do anything about it'
*doe er iets aan* 'do something about it'

iets aandoen = to put on something (clothes for example)
iemand iets aandoen = to do something (hurtful) to someone

*EDIT* there's also:
(iemand) BWB aandoen = to appear ADV (to someone)
e.g. *in het begin zal het nog wat vreemd aandoen maar het went wel* 'it will feel strange in the beginning but you will get used to it'
(I'm not sure if the version _with_ indirect object would be grammatical to all natives -- would be best for non-natives to avoid it)


----------



## Peterdg

@Johannes

Misschien ligt het aan mij, maar ik heb er geen idee van wat je wil zeggen met "BWB" en "ADV".


----------



## Joannes

Of course, sorry.

bijwoordelijke bepaling (BWB) 'adverbial (ADV)'

(Je kan er trouwens over disussiëren of het geen bepaling van gesteldheid moet zijn, maar het Engels heeft daar niet echt een equivalent voor dus.. )


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

ktpo, Joannes and Peterdg...thanks!


----------



## VincentDN

To me 'doe iets aan je kennis en hypocrisie' is a very weird construction, is this a typical Dutch thing? Because in Belgium 'do something about your hypocrisy' is a meaningless sentence. This is just an addendum 'Do something about your knowledge and hypocrisy' is a correct direct translation, but for me that should be

'Doe iets aan je kennis en wees niet zo hypocriet!'
'Do something about your knowledge and don't be so hypocrite/such a hypocrite!'

Just my 2c


----------



## HKK

Vincent, I agree. Especially since for 'kennis', 'er iets aan doen' should be interpreted as 'search for more (knowledge)' while for 'hypocrisie', it's supposed to mean the opposite. Doesn't make much sense.


----------

